# Need Help With Pepsi Cola Bottle



## logueb (Mar 28, 2015)

I found this partial paper label Pepsi Cola bottle at an Antique Mall today.  Not much of the paper label left, but just couldn't pass it up.  I have several of this style without any trace of a label. The bottle is not a Duraglass like[attachment=3-28-15 001.JPG] [attachment=3-28-15 003.JPG] [attachment=3-28-15 004.JPG] I usually find.  Not sure of the glass company ( B in Circle ?). Any ideas on when this bottle dates?


----------



## logueb (Mar 28, 2015)

Also the embossed "Pepsi Cola" seems bolder than what I usually find.[attachment=3-28-15 002.JPG] [attachment=3-28-15 006.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 28, 2015)

Brockway machine bottle co. PA 1907-1933


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 28, 2015)

The embossing is outstanding! Great find.


----------



## logueb (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Creekwalker.  It was bottled in Philadelphia, Pa. , so it would make sense to have a Pa. glasshouse to make the bottles.   Buster


----------



## Johnnysoda (Mar 28, 2015)

I have this same exact bottle, but it is full and fully intact paper label.. id upload a picture of it but it says my picture is too big to upload GRR


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 28, 2015)

Has to be Brockways last year issue, so much more scarce perhaps?


----------



## logueb (Mar 28, 2015)

Try to edit  the pic. and crop .  That's always seems to help when it says my pics. are too large.  Would love to see how the original bottle looked.  Buster


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2015)

Johnnysoda said:
			
		

> I have this same exact bottle, but it is full and fully intact paper label.. id upload a picture of it but it says my picture is too big to upload GRR


right click>... open with paint>.... click image>.... click resize/skew>....change horizontal and vertical to 50% then save.And don't for get under the file tab to click save. You should be good to go![]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2015)

Buster Your Pepsi Cola bottle is typically referred to as the "Wave" bottle. The design was ... Patent No. 120,277Filed = February 6, 1940Patented = April 30, 1940 The glass maker was ... B in a circle ...Brockway Machine Bottle Company (1907-1933)Became Brockway Glass Company (1933-1988), Brockway, Pennsylvania Hence, the 44 on the base stands for *1944*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2015)

P.S. The "Wave" bottle was phased out and replaced by the "Swirl" bottle between about 1956-1958 ...


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks, Bob. The Polak guide showed the earlier dates only.


----------



## Eric (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't know what you use to edit and post images... In Photoshop you have the choice to "Save for Web"this will open a new window and you can set the size for posting on the web.Great Pepsi bottle... glass looks to be in great shape.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2015)

One of, if not the first glass company to produce the Pepsi Cola wave bottle was ... A in a circle ... Armstrong Cork Company (Glass Division), Lancaster, Pennsylvania; Millville, New Jersey [former Whitall Tatum Co. Plant] ; Dunkirk, Indiana [former Hart Glass Mfg Co. Plant]. Mark was used from 1938-1969 on bottles and insulators. If there is a line underneath the “circled A”, this indicates the bottle was produced at the Dunkirk plant.
 Notice on the attached images of this Armstrong Pepsi Cola wave bottle ... 1.  Partial image of entire bottle 2.  The paper label says "Shelf Sample" which is another way of saying "Prototype"     Also notice the date 2-14-40 (Feb 14, 1940) Which is only one week after the patent design was filed. 3. The base it is embossed with "Design Patent Applied For" and "A401" for "Armstrong 1940"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2015)

One of the Armstrong plants was located in Millville, New Jersey - which is where James Steelman, the inventor of the Pepsi Cola wave bottle, lived at the time ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2015)

This link is to a "first issue" Pepsi Cola "Wave" bottle currently on eBay. If it didn't have so much case ware, I'd buy it. These first issue bottles with "*DES. PAT. APP. FOR*" and "*40*" on the base are harder to come by than the bottles with the patent number 120,277 on them. Check it out - only $3.00 plus $17.00 shipping ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pepsi-Cola-Bottle-Cincinnati-Ohio-DES-PAT-APP-FOR-/111631229029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fdbd6065 Note:  I can't make out the glass maker mark but wouldn't be surprised if it's Armstrong


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 29, 2015)

Found my own wave Pepsi today!


----------



## Johnnysoda (Mar 29, 2015)

I still cant get the pictures to load.. even after i resize and everything. (((((( me is sad now


----------



## logueb (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks folks for all the help on this pepsi bottle.  Maybe one day I can add a completed paper label pepsi to my small collection of pepsi bottles.Bob, I was thinking 1944 also, but was not sure.Johnny, hope you can figure out what to do on posting pics.Creekwalker, congrats on your find.[attachment=3-29-15 001.JPG]


----------



## logueb (Mar 29, 2015)

First on left is Pepsi Sanitary Plant.  Second from left. LGW 5[attachment=3-29-15 006.JPG] [attachment=3-29-15 007.JPG] [attachment=3-29-15 005.JPG]


----------



## logueb (Mar 29, 2015)

Third from left. block letters Pepsi. Cordele , Ga. LGW 1.  Any ideas on this one?[attachment=3-29-15 002.JPG] [attachment=3-29-15 004.JPG] [attachment=3-29-15 003.JPG]


----------



## logueb (Mar 29, 2015)

Brockway embossing compared to Owens Illinois Duraglass [attachment=3-28-15 002.JPG] [attachment=3-29-15 008.JPG]


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 30, 2015)

Great Pepsi stuff. Love the 'LGW 1" bottle. Ties in sort of with our RC cola LGW mysteries.Here is my only PL wave bottle and my other "wave' bottles. Great close up pics.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 30, 2015)

logueb, That lgw 1 bottle, according to ayers vol 2, is 1930's - rarity 3-4 - value 125$. But that book is from 2001. Love that bottle!


----------



## logueb (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Iggyworf, I knew that bottle was different, but didn't know that it was that unusual.  Who was your PL wave bottled by?  I couldn't make out that in the pic. Could you post a closeup of the labels?  That's a nice display of Pepsi Colas.  I just love collecting, some of everything.  Thanks again.  Buster


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 31, 2015)

My bottle is from good old Detroit Mi. Dossin's Food Products. The neck label came off recently. Always afraid to clean PL bottles.[attachment=pepsi PL close up.jpg]


----------



## logueb (Apr 3, 2015)

Iggyworf,  Forgot to ask how long have you been collecting Pepsi bottles. Those good ACL labels are hard for me to come by.


----------



## logueb (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Iggyworf,  I noticed that your Detroit , Mi. bottle was  bottled under appointment of the Pepsi Cola Co of New York also.  Is yours a Brockway bottle also? Also was hoping Sodapopbob would weigh in on the LGW 1 bottle.  Buster


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 4, 2015)

My paper label is from 'Anchor Hocking' 1947. I have been collecting only for about 4yrs now but have amassed Hundreds already.(Pepsi,Mnt dew,7up,michigan) The beginner bug I call it. But now the funds aren't so good anymore. I don't see those acl's a whole lot. My girlfriend & I go to flee markets, antique stores ect alot. If I come upon a single dot I usually pass it up now unless it's like only 5$. Double dot's I will consider alot more. It seems most people on ebay  think they are worth 25 and up not including shipping. I am sure some are worth that though. I try not to buy one unless its in great shape.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 7, 2015)

[attachment=IMG_1556.jpg]My paper label Pepsis. A Dossin's single dot on the right, from 1954. In the center a 1945 double dot from Cleveland, O and a 1944 left, with a NOS Tulsa OK label.


----------

